# shop vacs



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want a new shop vac.

The one I want will have to have a filter bag on the inside of the catch basin/container.

I want a superior one that doesn't blow it out as I vaccum it up.

Who can recommend a great one.?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

http://topcoatreview.com/category/product-reviews/tools/#!/entry/169


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Festool Vac

connected to a dust deputy.

Once you have the dust deputy, you don't have to buy expensive vac bags anymore. I have a different version for my shop vac (basically the funnel on a 5 gallon bucket) and love it. The inside of the shop vac is basically clean. No replacing filters after sanding drywall and spackle.

I don't have a Festool vac, but used one on connected to festool sanders on another job. It's a Cadillac of shop vacs. (am partial because I really think Festool products are superior period)


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Festool Vac
> 
> connected to a dust deputy.
> 
> ...


How did you find working with the festool sand system you mention? Pros / Cons?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> How did you find working with the festool sand system you mention? Pros / Cons?


The sander never bogged down. The dust was minimal really imperceptable. Having the vac turn on and off with the sander, because the sander is plugged into an outlet on the vac was great. Plus being a square unit with a low center of gravity made it easy to move around. If I ever buy anoth shop vac, I'd by a Festool. (I paid more for an RRP complaint vac)


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.fein.de/corp/us/en/fein/products/dustfree/92024.html


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I also have a Fien with the hepa filter. It also has a switched plug in on it that can turn on/off whatever is plugged into it. And also variable amount of suction, which is nice for running drywall sanders.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> I also have a Fien with the hepa filter. It also has a switched plug in on it that can turn on/off whatever is plugged into it. And also variable amount of suction, which is nice for running drywall sanders.


 BrushJockey- Is the Fien with a Hepa filter an EPA certified vac that can be used for RRP work? I know there are some really nice vacs with Hepa filters, but still aren't EPA certified Hepa vacs. I need to replace a shop vac this season, but I want to be able to use it for RRP work as well.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the festool. It is nice to be able to stack the tool boxes on top, variable power is nice as well since you do not always want it cranked when sanding. I find I am using the fine sanders as well for more prepwork and to keep dust controlled more in NC work with it as well, not just RRP stuff.

I did read somewhere the FEIN is rrp approved (whatever that means since the EPA does not have a list of approved vacs). But, I though the FEIN would not count since it is a "add the HEPA after the fact" type vacuum I think. You can buy it with a hepa filter, but I did not think the vacuum was designed from the ground up to be a HEPA. Ironically, the Festool supposedly is not on the mythical approved EPA list, but it is designed from the ground up as a HEPA vac and its rating beat the EPA designated specifications for a HEPA.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have heard both ways about the Fein- bit IIRC it said it was good to .3 microns and until I know def it is or isn't I'm going with it. Built like a tank, and I think its great.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is no "EPA Approved" official list, any vac that meets these standards is ok.



> The Renovation, Repair, and Painting (RRP) Rule requires HEPA vacuums to be used for cleaning up the dust created by renovations. What should I look for when purchasing a HEPA vacuum?
> 
> According to the definition in 40 CFR 745.83:
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So either the festool, or fein. I have both in my Amazon wish list along with a bunch of tools. I am leaning toward the festool, and the sanders- attachments.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I like my Fien. But I never used a Festool. Might be worth your time to go in person and look and try both. Then decide.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is why I haven't made a purchase yet Roadog. There is one local store that will stock one of them. Can't remember which. Maybe I can find a retailer of the other. 

Going there tomorrow, and I have to be strong. All they sell is amazing tools, and I can get carried away.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you have a WoodCraft store nearby, they carry fein and festool. Some HWI hardware stores carry the fein.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I start a new job monday. I am going to have to get one quickly. The one available at the job sucks. I want one momentarily with a bag collector on the inside. Buy the best that I can get my hands on here locally because I will need to start with a good vacuum upstairs before getting the windows masked and ceils and walls primed. and calling around frantically lookin' for gardz.

I like the tips on these vacs. I will call them" fancy vacs", which I am sure are worth the money. (fein and festool) and I will work into buying one.


Utah, would have probably more stringent codes with renovations than anywhere here in West Virginia.....


also along with the other post in the "green" column...is my concern with getting this drywall sand dust in my lungs. 

Here is why......it is toxic, too. what does particulates mean?.....probably tiny things that f'up your delicate lung tissue. So on Monday, you can expect me with a decent dust mask on my face.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sagebrush, the rule I posted is part of the Federal RRP Rule, not my state's.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I needed an honorable mention for the Dust Deputy.....it is also in the category as "fancy vac"
and looks like a way to vaccuum!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yikes.....

I must be breaking rules on renovations.....usually as the painter, my deal is dealing with the drywall dust after they are done sanding.....because no one ever cleans up before I show up......

another good reason to hang at the forum.....it is healthy/professional to stay keen with the rules.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks RCP for your info.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are welcome, if you are not familiar with RRP Rules, and are working on pre 78 homes, you might want to check this section of the forum.
http://www.painttalk.com/f27/


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I recently purchased a Fein Model 9-11-55 (6.5 gallon) it is an older model and if you can find one, you might get a great deal. I found one for $215. The newer ones have variable speed which mine does not but it works fine for hooking up to a sander. This is the greatest feature for all these high end vacs is the ability to hook up to a sander, no more clouds of dust in your face. Also I never used a bag in any of my previous vacs (dumb), you will never have to shake another filter again (again dumb). The Festool are really pricey at $450+ but have a nice from factor if space is a consideration.

Do yourself a favor a get a nice vac, your ears will thank you.

One added thing is I went to a vacuum shop and replaced the end of my Fein hose so I could have better attachments. If you can find a shop that does repairs they will most likely have a box of extra stuff. The fein attachments are not great for painters really.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I went to Home Depot and purchased a kind of universal adapter kit. The kit allows me to attach all kinds of things to the shop vac. We use orbital sanders, a Hyde drywall sander and of course regular vac attachments all different products, all hooked up to the vac. (or the dust deputy, since it is inline)


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a Festool midi...Decent little vac that I use with my Festool orbital and Porter Cable drywall sander....I like the fact that it turns on and off with the sander switch.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have decided on the festool. Local store has both, but I really like the attachments and features of it over the Fein. No I just need to free up the funds to purchase it, and two sanders with all the accessories I need. 

Not cheap


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I have decided on the festool. Local store has both, but I really like the attachments and features of it over the Fein. No I just need to free up the funds to purchase it, and two sanders with all the accessories I need.
> 
> Not cheap


I'm on this same path. Being Canadian RRP isn't a consideration, but dust is. 

Could you post your local prices? Often these things are cheaper in the states.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm on this same path. Being Canadian RRP isn't a consideration, but dust is.
> 
> Could you post your local prices? Often these things are cheaper in the states.


There are several links to price and compare vacs here.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Those guys with Fein vacs, how do you clean the filter? I usually bang out the heavy stuff, and then vac off, but that kind of defeats the purpose of limiting exposure and filtering.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I always use a paper filter off the intake. Very little to none gets to the main filter. And if I am doing any large amount ( like vacuum sanding with a porter cable or hand/pole vac sanders) I run it into a 5er rigged with a paper filter to get most of it before it even hits the vac.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

I have owned a Bosch 3931A-PB for a couple years. Has many popular features of the high-end vacs as well as many accessories. I really like the ability to "dial down" the amperage draw. I've only tripped a breaker once since I've owned it. I think most of you know how annoying, and what a waste of time that can be. I purchased a factory reconditioned model for $350. Came in like-new condition with no issues/problems.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I have decided on the festool. Local store has both, but I really like the attachments and features of it over the Fein. No I just need to free up the funds to purchase it, and two sanders with all the accessories I need.
> 
> Not cheap


Hey straightlines, did you go for the festool?? I think I am going to go that route as well. It's time to upgrade. I'm interested in the random orbit/rotary sander that you can switch back and forth. I'll probably go for the 5" . I think it's the RO125? I also really like the half sheet orbital sander. I've got an old Rocwell half sheet from the late 1960's. It's a tiger, but no dust collection. I'm thinking of the CT-26 I believe it is for the vac or the "dust extractor" as they like to call it. Maybe I can make, the EPA, the homeowner and ME all happy at the same time.

I am a little concerned with the juice that the sander/vac when both on at the same time will draw in a residential setting? Any body have any experience with this? I just don't want to get this great set up and find myself stumbling around basements looking for breaker boxes because we keep blowing the breakers. Or worse working outside when no one is home and I can't get access. I've got enough of that with the halogen lamps and/or the heat gun.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

CliffK said:


> Hey straightlines, did you go for the festool?? I think I am going to go that route as well. It's time to upgrade. I'm interested in the random orbit/rotary sander that you can switch back and forth. I'll probably go for the 5" . I think it's the RO125? I also really like the half sheet orbital sander. I've got an old Rocwell half sheet from the late 1960's. It's a tiger, but no dust collection. I'm thinking of the CT-26 I believe it is for the vac or the "dust extractor" as they like to call it. Maybe I can make, the EPA, the homeowner and ME all happy at the same time.
> 
> I am a little concerned with the juice that the sander/vac when both on at the same time will draw in a residential setting? Any body have any experience with this? I just don't want to get this great set up and find myself stumbling around basements looking for breaker boxes because we keep blowing the breakers. Or worse working outside when no one is home and I can't get access. I've got enough of that with the halogen lamps and/or the heat gun.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

all the tips and info on the shopvacs, sanders,etc. is appreciated.

I am not going to look back thru the posts, but I will say thanks to whomever had posted about the Radius 360 pole sander from Full Circle-I got one and it seems to be a plus item in my arsenal.

And when I can get a decent vac I will look into a better model than the Rigid from Home Depot.....until then I use the 3m dust mask for particles..
that are harmful.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

The Festool is hands down the most satisfying tool purchase I have ever made. A game changer when you start doing dustless sanding on drywall patches. Also, I'm very happy with my Graco 1095


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

HJ61 said:


> The Festool is hands down the most satisfying tool purchase I have ever made. A game changer when you start doing dustless sanding on drywall patches. Also, I'm very happy with my Graco 1095


As awesome as the dust extractors are for dust collection and tool compatibility,

I do not think they perform well for basic clean up and vacuuming purposes.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

matt19422 said:


> As awesome as the dust extractors are for dust collection and tool compatibility,
> 
> I do not think they perform well for basic clean up and vacuuming purposes.



Why? Just curious.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> Why? Just curious.


My festool extractors midi & 36 get clogged if you attempt to pick up anything that normal shop vacs pick up. The hose is too small, I've had to snake the hose too many times when picking up little debris that clog the hose...

Again, they are great for the tools, I use my dustless tech vac for the rougher clean up.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CliffK said:


> Hey straightlines, did you go for the festool?? I think I am going to go that route as well. It's time to upgrade. I'm interested in the random orbit/rotary sander that you can switch back and forth. I'll probably go for the 5" . I think it's the RO125? I also really like the half sheet orbital sander. I've got an old Rocwell half sheet from the late 1960's. It's a tiger, but no dust collection. I'm thinking of the CT-26 I believe it is for the vac or the "dust extractor" as they like to call it. Maybe I can make, the EPA, the homeowner and ME all happy at the same time.
> 
> I am a little concerned with the juice that the sander/vac when both on at the same time will draw in a residential setting? Any body have any experience with this? I just don't want to get this great set up and find myself stumbling around basements looking for breaker boxes because we keep blowing the breakers. Or worse working outside when no one is home and I can't get access. I've got enough of that with the halogen lamps and/or the heat gun.


Only threw a 15 amp one time with 2 RO 125's and CT 26, never tripped a 20 amp.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> My festool extractors midi & 36 get clogged if you attempt to pick up anything that normal shop vacs pick up. The hose is too small, I've had to snake the hose too many times when picking up little debris that clog the hose...
> 
> Again, they are great for the tools, I use my dustless tech vac for the rougher clean up.


Are you using the 36mm hose? I had the same problem till I switched to the 36. They also make 50mm.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

.? On Festool mini vac. All I have ever used is a 2" hose vac and can't imagine using a 37mm hose. The port that on the vac does it start out at 50 mm or the 37mm size ? 
David


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> My festool extractors midi & 36 get clogged if you attempt to pick up anything that normal shop vacs pick up. The hose is too small, I've had to snake the hose too many times when picking up little debris that clog the hose...
> 
> Again, they are great for the tools, I use my dustless tech vac for the rougher clean up.


We run into this cleaning up outside after scraping/power sanding. Bark mulch is bad at clogging the small diameter hoses up. I almost had to use a snake to clear them a few times. Most of the clogging came from having 2 hoses connected, clogging at the connection point. Some times hair pulling some times just a simple whip of the hose unclogs it.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> We run into this cleaning up outside after scraping/power sanding. Bark mulch is bad at clogging the small diameter hoses up. I almost had to use a snake to clear them a few times. Most of the clogging came from having 2 hoses connected, clogging at the connection point. Some times hair pulling some times just a simple whip of the hose unclogs it.


Thats pretty much why I dedicate the festool vacs as "dust extractors" They are great for running their tools but I have a dustless tech vac that handles the bigger stuff.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> .? On Festool mini vac. All I have ever used is a 2" hose vac and can't imagine using a 37mm hose. The port that on the vac does it start out at 50 mm or the 37mm size ?
> David


I don't know about the mini, all I have is CT 26'S. The vac inlet is 50mm from the looks of it. Here is a spec on maximum hose length for the extractors that I also found helpful. I have run 44' with tools and for cleaning with no issue. But the only cleaning I do with the small hoses is for dust.

http://www.festoolproducts.com/Dust-Extractor-Hose-Specs-s/341.htm#.UV3zu5PktVI


----------

